# Sunlight flashing through trees.



## compo (28 Dec 2014)

Firstly as far as I know I am not epileptic or subject to blackouts. Over the past couple of winters (mostly winter because the sun is low in the sky) sunlight flickering through the trees or hedgerows is causing very bright lights in my eyes and the flashing lights are just like being punched in the face. This morning was the worst event yet. I had to keep stopping to allow some level of recovery. After a clear spell I went through a wooded area and the flashing lights in my eyes were intense, so much so I actually lost control and came off my bike. I didn't lose consciousness, it was just as if someone had hit me in the eye with their fist. This is the first time things have been that bad. Previously I have experimented with sunglasses but they make it worse, especially if the sun is slightly behind me, by reflecting the light off the lenses and back into my eyes. This spoilt my ride, as I became very nervous everytime I saw a high hedge or trees, difficult to avoid in the countryside. I had to keep slowing right down to walking pace to avoid the flashing. 

Is this something I have to learn to live with or is it a doctor/optician matter.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Dec 2014)

Polarised lenses?


----------



## ScotiaLass (28 Dec 2014)

I'd say you should have checked out with someone qualified.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2014)

Any variation in speed, on your part?
Is also only whilst riding a bike this happens.


----------



## compo (28 Dec 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> I'd say you should have checked out with someone qualified.


That is my gut instinct. Thanks.


----------



## MrPie (28 Dec 2014)

Sounds very much like migraine.....welcome to the club. There's lots to read about triggers, especially specific foods, but I've found no correlation here. Light and sound on the other hand can have me on the floor within minutes. There are a number of approaches - one is confront the triggers and try to desensitise your brain over time. Another is to avoid the trigger. Frustrating trigger for me is but bit of hows-yer-father!!!!!!! There are abortive medications if that's what you fancy. Have suffered for a couple of years now and I just try to live with it.


----------



## MrPie (28 Dec 2014)

Practical solution may be to ride faster, or ride slower to offset the flicker frequency. Deffo don't recommend keeping your eyes shut!


----------



## drummerbod (28 Dec 2014)

I suffer with massive migraines that last weeks. What you describe aggrevates and brings on migraine attacks.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Dec 2014)

User said:


> Hold hand up and shade eyes?


I had to do that just before Christmas as it was so bad.


----------



## sight-pin (28 Dec 2014)

Know what you mean, i find the flickering annoying
A trip to the optician as already advised, they may able to suggest frames with a tinted side shade on or something to cut down the peripheral flickering.


----------



## BrynCP (28 Dec 2014)

I get from this where the light is rapidly appearing and disappearing, such as a fence. Gives me a headache and makes me sick and dizzy, so I just slow down to avoid the rapid effect. As above, I have suffered from migraines a long time and suspect this is triggering the migraine.

I am also epileptic, but not photosensitive, according to the strobe testing I have had. Funnily enough, the strobe testing did not trigger a migraine either.


----------



## Oldbloke (29 Dec 2014)

I get affected by this too, only way I've found to reduce the effect is a cupped hand protecting the eye.

Close fitting wraparound dark glasses should help...but see an opthalmologist to be sure.


----------



## compo (29 Dec 2014)

I have made an optician's appointment just to make sure my eyes are OK. For now I just wont go out when the sun is bright for the next few weeks until it sits a bit higher in the sky.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2014)

The intensity of the actual light can be part of the problem. As can the actual colour of the light.

Have you had similar problems at other times of the year, when the sun is lower in the sky?


----------



## Globalti (30 Dec 2014)

I can understand this. On the rare occasions when sunlight reaching my eyes flickers as I pass trees I find it very uncomfortable. I can see how it could trigger some kind of seizure or migrane.


----------



## summerdays (30 Dec 2014)

I have one stretch on my commute that I don't like as I have to pass about 100 m of security railings around a pylon or something, and I can't look forward when I'm cycling that stretch on a sunny winters morning. I've tried shutting my eyes but you still get the flicker so I just have to look towards the west. 

It sounds as though you are more sensitive though, and I hope they can suggest something to help.


----------



## compo (30 Dec 2014)

It has been a beautiful morning here in Essex and I really fancied a ride out. Unfortunately following Sunday's episode I just chickened out. I will have to wait until it is cloudy then go out. It is only for a few weeks then the sun will be sitting higher in the sky.


----------



## Orville (31 Dec 2014)

What the OP describes has been a factor in numerous aircraft accidents (propeller and helicopter) and is referred to as "flicker vertigo". Just get on Google and look for coping methods. Still a good idea to talk to your physician about it. Take care.


----------



## Mojonaut (31 Dec 2014)

You're not alone OP, my Dad used to be bothered by this whilst driving but as a child it never bothered me at all.

As I've aged though I've also found the flickering annoying whilst driving or cycling, maybe its a hereditary thing?

Shielding my eyes is the only respite, I suffer from migraine too but can't say this has ever triggered one.


----------

